# Are You Noticing Social Distancing And The Per Cent Of Mask Wearers In Stores Lately?



## fmdog44 (Aug 5, 2021)

Went To Walmart to get my prescriptions and noticed maybe 60% masked 40% not masked and social distancing was pretty much still the case. In general at all other stores I would guess 65% are not wearing masks.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2021)

It depends on whatever mandates are passed.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm seeing less masks recently than before or so it seems. I wasn't really counting but in retrospect, I think there are less.


----------



## Remy (Aug 5, 2021)

Right after the mask mandate was lifted in California, I noticed less and less people wearing masks. Seriously down to about 10%. It' going back up though. I'd say 1/2 maybe. The only stores I know of mandating masks are two local thrift shops with older women volunteers. They are very nice about it and the one has free masks to give out. 

I'm still wearing mine and no plans to quit.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 5, 2021)

One of my neighbors saw me in Wal Mart. As soon as he got my attention, he began winding up for a long conversation. He was wearing his mask off his nose and I wasn't wearing one. 

I kept taking a step away and he kept right on talking. Good Lord I just wanted to get my stuff and get out of there. 

I could count on one hand the number of people wearing masks, and him, he's got a defibrillator implanted to keep his heart beating. WTH was he even doing there?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2021)

Judycat said:


> One of my neighbors saw me in Wal Mart. As soon as he got my attention, he began winding up for a long conversation. He was wearing his mask off his nose and I wasn't wearing one.
> 
> I kept taking a step away and he kept right on talking. Good Lord I just wanted to get my stuff and get out of there.
> 
> I could count on one hand the number of people wearing masks, and him, he's got a defibrillator implanted to keep his heart beating. WTH was he even doing there?


Well, Walmart is such a fun place to shop..........


----------



## garyt1957 (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't wear a mask unless I have to and don't really social distance anymore. I've had covid and the vaccine, if that doesn't save me I don't know what will.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Over here masks are compulsory, you can get fined for not wearing one.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 5, 2021)

I wear my mask in supermarkets but I don't shop long. I don't walk aisles. I grab what I need and head to self checkout. Have had no conversations with any other shoppers. Most people are not wearing a mask and I don't pay attention to social distancing.


----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2021)

Never been to a Walmart so I can't comment on them. Here almost no one wears masks anymore since the mandate lifted including store staff. I have seen elderly people wearing masks but that's about it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

When out and about exploring, I almost never see anyone with a mask.  Going into the supermarket,  I sometime see a few older, more frail seniors wearing them.  As for other businesses (e.g., hardware store, restaurant, etc.), few people are masked.


----------



## Chet (Aug 6, 2021)

Some are wearing a mask and some aren't. I always wear mine since I'm not in there very long. I spoke to my nephew who works at a grocery and he said that employees are required to wear one but it's optional for customers which makes no sense. He said he has eventually just covered his mouth since it's hard to breath with one all day.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2021)

Where we shop, masks are a requirement.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 6, 2021)

I just got back from the Dept. of Revenue and wore my masks in. Out of 25 people in there, waiting in lines, not one was wearing a mask...even though our city is starting restrictions again, and it is reporting daily that there is a steep rise in cases right now.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 6, 2021)

win231 said:


> Well, Walmart is such a fun place to shop..........


I am a shareholder and I have no choice for my pharmacy needs according to Medicare. As far as grocery shopping I get there at 6AM or whatever their opening hours are. I would never go there on a weekend afternoon.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2021)

Just got a group email from the county saying they are reinstating mask wearing in public indoor places. But there are exceptions. Two of them (I'm not making this up) are while shaving or swimming.


----------



## cdestroyer (Aug 6, 2021)

hereya in the big nothing most peeps I saw on my last visit to grocery were NOT wearing masks nor maintaining any distance from one another. not under mandate here,,,,, yet,,,,, I wear a mask when out and when others are in my home. I wipe everything down that visitors in my home touch, lysol, and wash my hands.. I have air purifier with uv-c to help clean the air.....since I am copd o2 dependent!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 6, 2021)

Remy said:


> Right after the mask mandate was lifted in California, I noticed less and less people wearing masks. Seriously down to about 10%. It' going back up though. I'd say 1/2 maybe. The only stores I know of mandating masks are two local thrift shops with older women volunteers. They are very nice about it and the one has free masks to give out.
> 
> I'm still wearing mine and no plans to quit.


I noticed a big drop after the mask mandate was lifted here(Calif) in this rural desert town, I would say only the much older, frail seniors are wearing masks in the market.    Medical(and dental)facilities still require masks at present.


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2021)

Masks haven’t been required inside (a few hotspot city exceptions) for a quite a while. I still wear mine and estimate it runs about 50% to 2/3 do around here.  Young folks wear them too.  The grandsons visiting this weekend just automatically put theirs on.  No big deal.  

Anything medical, masks are still required.  

The arrows on the grocery store are ignored.  That was a stupid system that made some people angry.


----------



## chic (Aug 6, 2021)

I went to Whole Foods this morning and 80% of the customers were back in masks. Elsewhere no one was in a mask. City by city in my state they are reinstating the mask mandate. I knew they would do this because our governor never wanted to let us out of it and said back in May we were not ready to, but he was forced by higher authority to end it. Now it's just creeping back. I'm so depressed.


----------



## win231 (Aug 6, 2021)

Jules said:


> Masks haven’t been required inside (a few hotspot city exceptions) for a quite a while. I still wear mine and estimate it runs about 50% to 2/3 do around here.  Young folks wear them too.  The grandsons visiting this weekend just automatically put theirs on.  No big deal.
> 
> Anything medical, masks are still required.
> 
> The arrows on the grocery store are ignored.  That was a stupid system that made some people angry.


Those arrows didn't make me angry.  They amused me; especially watching some people standing & staring at them & being afraid to walk the wrong way.


----------



## Remy (Aug 6, 2021)

Jules said:


> Masks haven’t been required inside (a few hotspot city exceptions) for a quite a while. I still wear mine and estimate it runs about 50% to 2/3 do around here.  Young folks wear them too.  The grandsons visiting this weekend just automatically put theirs on.  No big deal.
> 
> Anything medical, masks are still required.
> 
> The arrows on the grocery store are ignored.  That was a stupid system that made some people angry.


I notice all ages wearing and not wearing them. Even older people not wearing masks.

LOL on those grocery arrows. I agree, they were largely ignored. I'd take my cart backward down the isle so it looked like I was going in the right direction.


----------



## Jeweltea (Aug 6, 2021)

Almost everyone was wearing a mask at the grocery store today including me. It was probably 90% wearing masks. I went early this morning and it wasn't crowded so hard to tell if this is normal.


----------



## Jeweltea (Aug 6, 2021)

Remy said:


> LOL on those grocery arrows. I agree, they were largely ignored. I'd take my cart backward down the isle so it looked like I was going in the right direction.


When I was first married in the 70's, the military commissaries all had one way aisles, which used to drive me crazy. People would get really nasty if you accidentally went down one the wrong way.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 6, 2021)

Depends on where you live in NJ.  Down the shore, not a mask is seen, but North Jersey has different areas of masking.  The closer to NYC, the more masks are seen.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 7, 2021)

I started wearing my mask again a week ago.I've noticed  the stores I go into regularly,most of customers are wearing masks as well,social distancing I rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2021)

It's a sad and disappointing mix in my area.

One of our neighboring counties just announced a 3% infection rate and our state fair is scheduled to open in a couple of weeks without any restrictions.

Masks will continue to be a fact of life for me.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 7, 2021)

Our town is only 38% vaccinated and the ICU is full so we're not going anywhere except to doctor appointments and masks are required in all clinical settings. The only other place we go out for is to get groceries and I'm continuing to order online (usually from Walmart) and then picking it up. We got a pick up order 2 weeks ago and people were flocking in and out of Walmart. No one had a mask on. My husband is getting a total knee replacement the end of this month so we're extra cautious (but always have been from the beginning) even though we've been fully vaccinated since February. We've even asked his kids to stay away.


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 7, 2021)

Very few masks where I live, maybe 1 in 10 at best. Sad because the number of cases here is rising steeply. This is also an area of low vaccination rate.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2021)

I went to both Walmart and the supermarket this week, masks were recommended but not required.  I'd say it was 60% without masks and 40% with, of all ages, young and old.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 7, 2021)

*I was at the grocery store earlier this morning.  All the associates are still required to  mask up.  Many more customers are masked than in the past. I do not wear one.*


----------



## suds00 (Aug 20, 2021)

i don't understand the groups of older men who sit on top of each other in local fast food places drinking coffee and talking for hours without masks.they seem to be oblivious to covid.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 20, 2021)

Masks are back on for the most part around here in grocery stores which is the only place I'm going right now on a very limited basis.  Mississippi is getting slammed and there are no mandates, but people are masking up for groceries.

I'm disappointed in our governor.  He handled masks so well last year by implementing and lifting mandates by counties based on infection rates.  That was a great psychological strategy in that people didn't feel like it was a never ending deal, and it highlighted the need to be cautious in areas with high infection rates moreso than a blanket mandate would have.  Now that the more contagious delta is raging and hospitals are overwhelmed, he has not resumed that.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 20, 2021)

Our county is about 70% vaccinated. I used to wear a cloth mask, but because of the Delta variant, I wear an N95 mask when I go to the market.
I still social distance.


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2021)

suds00 said:


> i don't understand the groups of older men who sit on top of each other in local fast food places drinking coffee and talking for hours without masks.they seem to be oblivious to covid.


How would you suggest people eat & drink while wearing masks?


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> Are You Noticing Social Distancing And The Per Cent Of Mask Wearers In Stores Lately?​


Nope, near zero around here.  

I wore a mask to Walmart after my wife tested positive for Covid, and I think I was the only customer in the store with a mask.

I masked because I was unsure if I had or was going to get Covid at that point.  So far have tested negative.  I had the vaccine, but then so did my wife.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Went To Walmart to get my prescriptions and noticed maybe 60% masked 40% not masked and social distancing was pretty much still the case. In general at all other stores I would guess 65% are not wearing masks.


My state just reimposed the mask mandates, effective yesterday.  If it goes as it did before, we'll have pretty good compliance.  We have a fairly good rate of vaccination here, too.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> When I was first married in the 70's, the military commissaries all had one way aisles, which used to drive me crazy. People would get really nasty if you accidentally went down one the wrong way.



I remember those one way aisles, too.  In all the commissaries I was ever in, there was also the (unwritten as far as I know) that you didn't cruise up and down the meat counter with your basket.  Rather, you parked your basket perpendicular to the meat counter and walked up and down the counter sans basket.  It helped a lot with crowding, and generally sped up the meat shopping.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 23, 2021)

Just got back from a trip to Pennsylvania. Lovely weather! But I saw fewer masks there than I see in Texas. Surprised us for sure. I’m done with masking, personally. And no one here actually social distanced in grocery stores then or now.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 23, 2021)

Less and less where I live and not a one down the shore to be seen.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 8, 2021)

*Did not want to start a new thread for this article, but it is in the same vein....

Judge: Florida can't enforce ban on school mask mandates (yahoo.com)*


----------

